# Gasoline Transfer Pump



## Flatbedford (Nov 8, 2012)

Now that it is looking like severe storms and long term power outages are going to be the new normal, I've been thinking about bulk fuel storage options. I'm not crazy about having a bunch of 5 gallon containers in my barn or shed. Seems like more than a couple is like having a firebomb. After some thought. I realized that the 16 gallon tank in my 1970 F350 would be a great bulk storage tank. It couldn't be much more portable, it is safe, and being in a pre-emission vehicle, I could probably get a garden hose straight through the filler cap and to the tank. I figure some kind of pump would be handy to. Maybe a 12 volt one that could run off the truck battery to make the transfer a little easier. This is where I've gotten stuck. I haven't been able to find a pump that would be suitable for this. I checked Northern Tool, TSC, Grainger, Gemplers, and a plain old Google search. There just don't seem to be any pumps out there suitable for this application. I have found a couple hand pumps, but they are either really cheap and crappy looking, or very expensive and more suited to either pumping from a 55 gallon drum or a transfer tank. Any suggestions? I'm not crazy about the old mouth full of gas method either.


----------



## ironpony (Nov 8, 2012)

I see them all the time in auto parts stores, I think made by Mr gasket, usually behind the counter. might not be large flow numbers but for five gallons at a time should work. fifty bucks or so, 12 volt,s probably 3/8 line,compact also holley and carter make electric fuel pumps


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 8, 2012)

Are you saying to use an automotive fuel pump with enough hose on it to reach into the tank on one end the can on the other? With long enough wires I could power something like that from a battery. As long as the battery is far enough away from fumes that sparks wouldn't blow me up.


----------



## ironpony (Nov 8, 2012)

yes,


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 8, 2012)

I hadn't thought of that. I was hoping for a nicely packaged setup, but I suppose I could put together something for myself. I guess some fuel hose of the correct size and some long wires with alligator clips should do the job OK.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Nov 8, 2012)

HF sells a hand operated pump you could use for a few bucks.  

Matt


----------



## bsa0021 (Nov 8, 2012)

Flatbedford said:


> I hadn't thought of that. I was hoping for a nicely packaged setup, but I suppose I could put together something for myself. I guess some fuel hose of the correct size and some long wires with alligator clips should do the job OK.


I have used this setup for sometime. I had an old facet fuel pump out of an old car and I use a battery booster box to power it. I used a small diameter hose to feed into the tank. If the hose has too large a diameter it will be harder to snake it through the filler pipe.


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 8, 2012)

bsa0021 said:


> If the hose has too large a diameter it will be harder to snake it through the filler pipe.


 
That's the main advantage to using the old truck. The filler pipe is 1" diameter and only about a foot long because the tank is in the cab behind the seat.


----------



## Shadow&Flame (Nov 8, 2012)

They sell these for trucks now...not sure about the price thou.

http://www.fueltool.com/


----------



## Ehouse (Nov 9, 2012)

I use a kerosene siphon for transferring gas from lawnmowers etc.  The kind with a squeeze bulb.  Cheap, easy and safe.

Ehouse


----------



## maple1 (Nov 9, 2012)

+1 on Ehouse.

Simple cheap & no sparks.


----------



## ironpony (Nov 9, 2012)

Shadow&Flame said:


> They sell these for trucks now...not sure about the price thou.
> 
> http://www.fueltool.com/
> 
> ...


----------



## ironpony (Nov 9, 2012)

to add to the above...............
put a T inline before the carb with a Schrader valve, use a coiled air compessor hose Schader on one end and some sort of nozzle on the other, clip it on, start the truck dispence gas.......probably could even connect it permanent and add a tool box under the hood to store it in


----------



## ironpony (Nov 9, 2012)

I have thought about burying a plastic 55 gallon drum to store fuel, but I think between all the vehicles and tractors, lawn mowers etc there shouild always be enough fuel for an emergency


----------



## Dune (Nov 9, 2012)

Gas Caddy.

Keep it simple dude.

http://www2.northerntool.com/fuel-transfer-lubrication/fuel-caddies.htm


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 9, 2012)

With an easy syphon or pump setup, the old truck would be much more simple than buying, filling, carrying, lifting and storing one of those caddies. The truck is also good because as i drive the truck and top off the tank, I won't have to worry about keeping the gas fresh. The caddie would have to be maintained.


----------



## Highbeam (Nov 10, 2012)

I don't understand why this isn't simple. The existing tank has a line that rus down under the cab and then up to the fuel pump on the block right? We had an old chevy with a cab tank behind the seat like that. Kinda creepy. Anyway, that fuel line is never under pressure, it is the suck line that drains the tank into the carb.

Why not just put a tee in the line under your door? A valve or cap will act as your tank drain and allow you to fill your jerry can.


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 10, 2012)

Highbeam said:


> Why not just put a tee in the line under your door? A valve or cap will act as your tank drain and allow you to fill your jerry can.


 
I thought of that last night. I don't remember how exactly the truck is plumbed, but I think it is that simple. The valve and T would always be there. No other crap to keep track of. If it works out, I could sue it to get all the fuel home. No more tanks to haul to the station and back.


----------



## Adkjake (Nov 10, 2012)

I had the same concerns about storing lots of gasoline as the orginal poster noted. But, after seeing the post Sandy FUBAR gasoline situation in NYC and NJ, need to rethink things. I had filled up the car and 2 five gal cans for the generator and chain saw a couple of days before the storm was supposed to hit, thinking, hey this will last me. Guess not.  Turned out the storm was a non event this far north, and I still have those 10 gals, but next time, I'm buying 20 gals. My garage is cinder block walls, built into a hill, 50 feet from the house. I bought some cinder block, built a well ventialted enclosure off the back and that is where I will store my 20 gals. After 6 mos of storage, the gas in that can will go in to the car, lawnmower, ATV, boat, etc. Then fill with fresh, repeat cycle.

That's my situation and setup, I'm sure others can find a safe way to store 20 gals of gas.

Just glad I live in the boonies and not NYC or NJ


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 11, 2012)

Even being 40 miles out of the city where I am is whole other world right now. There are lines and gas rationing down there and up by me I just pull up and pump.


----------



## Dune (Nov 11, 2012)

Flatbedford said:


> With an easy syphon or pump setup, the old truck would be much more simple than buying, filling, carrying, lifting and storing one of those caddies. The truck is also good because as i drive the truck and top off the tank, I won't have to worry about keeping the gas fresh. The caddie would have to be maintained.


 
Keeping a truck running is simpler than a cheap device made for the purpose? OK then.
By the way, gas stabilizer works fine.


----------



## Dune (Nov 11, 2012)

Flatbedford said:


> I thought of that last night. I don't remember how exactly the truck is plumbed, but I think it is that simple. The valve and T would always be there. No other crap to keep track of. If it works out, I could sue it to get all the fuel home. No more tanks to haul to the station and back.


 
That will only work if the tank drains from the bottom. Pretty unlikely.


----------



## Retired Guy (Nov 11, 2012)

Dune said:


> That will only work if the tank drains from the bottom. Pretty unlikely.


I would expect that if the  T were below the bottom of the tank it would siphon irrespective of the point where the fuel line exits.


----------



## Dune (Nov 11, 2012)

Retired Guy said:


> I would expect that if the T were below the bottom of the tank it would siphon irrespective of the point where the fuel line exits.


 
Yeah, as long as you don't run it empty.


----------



## Highbeam (Nov 11, 2012)

When it's empty, it's empty. Did you expect to keep siphoning fuel from an empty tank?


----------



## Dune (Nov 11, 2012)

Highbeam said:


> When it's empty, it's empty. Did you expect to keep siphoning fuel from an empty tank?


No, but you will not be able to drain fuel again until the fuel pump re-establishes the syphon.


----------



## Highbeam (Nov 12, 2012)

Could be lots of cranking to get the air out of the line.


----------



## MasterMech (Nov 12, 2012)

Highbeam said:


> Could be lots of cranking to get the air out of the line.


Actually the carb bowl should have enough fuel in it to start the truck and then the fuel pump would re-establish flow in the line rather quickly once the tank is re-filled.


----------



## maple1 (Nov 12, 2012)

Just get one of those siphon hoses with the built in primer bulb, as mentioned earlier.

It can travel pretty easliy to any tank as needed - like say if your flatbed wakes up with 2 flat tires the morning you decide you need to go fill it up, but your car is sitting there next to it with a perfectly useable tank.


----------



## Retired Guy (Nov 12, 2012)

Don't know if is just with Jeeps, but I can't thread a hose down the filler of our Jeep.


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 12, 2012)

The fuel line comes out the top of the tank. I think I am back to looking for a good pump, or siphon hose.


----------



## JustWood (Nov 12, 2012)

I don't know if an oil furnace pump would be compatible with gasoline or not. Find an oil furnace someones swappin out for nat gas and your in cheap.


----------



## Highbeam (Nov 12, 2012)

Flatbedford said:


> The fuel line comes out the top of the tank. I think I am back to looking for a good pump, or siphon hose.


 
Yes but within the tank, the outlet runs in a tube that goes to the bottom. The fuel line that you see on the top of the tank takes off and runs down under the cab right? If you cut that line under the cab it will dump the fuel tank.


----------



## ironpony (Nov 12, 2012)

Highbeam said:


> Yes but within the tank, the outlet runs in a tube that goes to the bottom. The fuel line that you see on the top of the tank takes off and runs down under the cab right? If you cut that line under the cab it will dump the fuel tank.


 



agreed............it will siphon


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 12, 2012)

But i'd have to start the siphon. Or are you all saying that the engines fuel pump starts the siphon. Then I open the T valve and then shut off the engine and let the established siphon do its thing? I guess I' a little slow.


----------



## Dune (Nov 12, 2012)

Flatbedford said:


> But i'd have to start the siphon. Or are you all saying that the engines fuel pump starts the siphon. Then I open the T valve and then shut off the engine and let the established siphon do its thing? I guess I' a little slow.


 
No, as long as the engine had been started at some time after the tank was filled, the fuel line will have fuel in it, and will syphon itself out into your jerry jug.


----------



## MasterMech (Nov 13, 2012)

Flatbedford said:


> But i'd have to start the siphon. Or are you all saying that the engines fuel pump starts the siphon. Then I open the T valve and then shut off the engine and let the established siphon do its thing? I guess I' a little slow.


 
Dune's right. So long as there is fuel in the line, and the tap is below the fuel level in the tank, the siphon will start as soon as you crack the valve.


----------



## nate379 (Nov 13, 2012)

I wouldn't consider having a few 5 gal cans in your shed a "bomb". Unless you are doing flame producing work in there, I can't see what would cause it to ignite?!

I keep 3-4 5gal cans in the shed just for the yard equipment and another 4 cans with av gas for my race car. The shed is just for storage. I'd be a bit nervous with keeping all that in my garage since I do lots of welding and grinding in there.

If you have oil heat, you have a ~300 gal "bomb" in your basement.... bet you never really worried much about it in that way?


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 13, 2012)

I think gas cans are a greater explosion risk than an oil tank. I have never found a gas can that doesn't leak a little and we all know that its the fumes, not the liquid that is a risk in gasoline storage.


----------



## Highbeam (Nov 13, 2012)

Yes, gasoline is rated totally different than diesel/oil fuel. You can stuff a lit cigarette into a can of diesel and it will not explode or catch. Gas can, not so much.


----------



## Retired Guy (Nov 15, 2012)

LEES WOOD-CO said:


> I don't know if an oil furnace pump would be compatible with gasoline or not. Find an oil furnace someones swappin out for nat gas and your in cheap.


I think that they needed to be driven by the burner motor


----------



## Dune (Nov 15, 2012)

Retired Guy said:


> I think that they needed to be driven by the burner motor


 
You can buy a 12 volt electric gas pump as a replacement for the stock ones. They are universal, cheap and available from any decent auto parts store.


----------



## seige101 (Nov 15, 2012)

Highbeam said:


> Yes, gasoline is rated totally different than diesel/oil fuel. You can stuff a lit cigarette into a can of diesel and it will not explode or catch. Gas can, not so much.


You can do the same with a can of gas and nothing will happen. Now a match on the other hand.....


----------



## Highbeam (Nov 15, 2012)

seige101 said:


> You can do the same with a can of gas and nothing will happen. Now a match on the other hand.....


 
I personally know men that turned to krispy critters because they poured gasoline on a stump that was not on fire. Coals are enough to ignite gasoline. I do admit that I have never put a cigarette into a gas tank. Non-smoker here.


----------



## seige101 (Nov 15, 2012)

Highbeam said:


> I personally know men that turned to krispy critters because they poured gasoline on a stump that was not on fire. Coals are enough to ignite gasoline. I do admit that I have never put a cigarette into a gas tank. Non-smoker here.



Lost a $10 bet to a friend. He put a cigarette out into a gas can twice. I know what you mean about a stump or a brush pile though, thought the pile was out from the day before and threw some gas on and woosh. Thankfully not hurt, didn't even loose any eyebrows!


----------



## nate379 (Nov 15, 2012)

Point I was making is that a few cans stored properly is no more hazard that the large oil tank in a basement.


----------

